# Keine Einträge in die Datenbank



## dogano (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und habe mich etwas durch das Forum gewühlt. Leider habe ich nicht ganz so das gefunden, was ich brauche. Es geht um folgenden Abschnitt eines Java-Programms, womit ich auf eine mit MySQL-Workbench erstellte DB zugreifen will: 


```
Speichern.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
	        try {
	            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
	            Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/mydb?user=root&password=");
	            
	            PreparedStatement stm = null;
	            String query = "INSERT INTO FIKU VALUES(?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)";

	            stm = conn.prepareStatement(query);
	            stm.setInt(1, 33);
	            stm.setString(2, LName.getText());
	            stm.setString(3, "GmbH");
	            stm.setString(4, "www.trading.de");
	            stm.setString(5, "234324432");
	            stm.setString(6, "234423432234234");
	            
	            stm.execute();
	            stm.close();
	            conn.close();
	      
	        } catch (Exception ex) {
	        	System.out.println(ex.toString());
	        }
	 }
	});
```
Ich bekomme zwar die Werte 33, GmbH, trading.de und die beiden Zahlen in die Datenbank, aber wie man sieht, lese ich den zweiten Wert vom Textfeld ein und genau hier ist das Problem. Es kommt zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber in der Datenbank steht dann einfach nur "Name:"

Kann einer sagen wie ich von einem Textfeld direkt in die Datenbank einlesen kann? Ich habe auch schon versucht in eine String-Variable zu speichern, bringt auch nichts.

Liebe Grüße, 
Dogano


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Mai 2012)

Was steht denn in dem Textfeld?


----------



## dogano (7. Mai 2012)

ich hab schon verschiedenes versucht Sachen wie "dghdgdfdfg" oder "Ikea"


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Mai 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass du nicht ein falsches Textfeld oder Label ausließt?

Wenn im String das 
	
	
	
	





```
LName.getText()
```
 zurück gibt 
	
	
	
	





```
"Ikea"
```
 drin steht, dann kann in der Datenbank nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
"Name:"
```
 drin stehen.


----------



## Atze (7. Mai 2012)

LName hört sich irgendwie nach L(abel)Name an.  wie Final_Striker schon sagte, wahrscheinlich das falsche objekt. labels solltest du ja beschriften und hingegen das textfeld, das durch das label gekennzeichnet ist, auslesen  hast du nicht sowas wie (an deine notation angelehnt) TName oder IName in reichweite?


----------



## dogano (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

genau das war mein Problem!! Es war das Label neben dem Textfeld wo auch "Name:" drin steht. Problem ist gelöst, danke trotzdem euch allen


----------

